# Game #19: Lakers @ Clippers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

@








Lakers (10-8, 4th) @ Clippers (11-7, 3rd)

Saturday, Dec. 11, 7:30pm
at Clippers
TV: KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Probable Lineups:*
PG: Chucky Atkins vs. Marko Jaric
SG: Kobe Bryant vs. Bobby Simmons
SF: Caron Butler vs. Corey Maggette
PF: Lamar Odom vs. Chris Wilcox
C: Chris Mihm vs. Mikki Moore

- Elton Brand (Suspension) and Chris Kaman (Surgery) will not play for the Clips

Didn't feel like putting much effort into this game thread.. Sorry!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

No Brand, no Kaman. A loss is unacceptable.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

if we lose to the clippers this saturday, dont expect much from this lakers team until some kind of a trade occurs...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Chris Wilcox will be tough to handle on the inside. Still, with all of those injuries the Clips have the Lakes really should win this game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We had better frickin win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: 

i wont say anything


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> if we lose to the clippers this saturday, dont expect much from this lakers team until some kind of a trade occurs...


That's the case whether or not the Lakers beat the Clippers. Until they fill the 1 and 4, it will always be the case.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

I still have faith in the Lakers... but i'll tell you what you might expect from this game.. start game.. clippers get head start... half of 1st Q Lakers start a run.. 2nd Q Lakers Lead by more than 10 pts... 3rd Q Lakers Still Lead 3rd Q half lakers lead down to half... 4th.. Clippers Lead... and in the end the Lakers will win  If they looose i don't know wut else to say.. i guess i'll lay off watching the Lakers for a while until Shaq Vs. Kobe Part I


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I have a feeling Cookie goes off for 20 or more tonight


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Without 2 of their main guys, we really should win this one.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Tony Bobbit is back with the lakers.. I want to see him perform well on his Laker Season Debut..


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Leading 53-49 at halftime

Kobe with 18 pts, 4 ast and 3 rebs
Odom with 9 pts and 4 rebs
Atkins with 11 pts
Cook with 6 pts and 4 rebs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're going to lose. This game has just showed that we really aren't a very good team at all. Down by 4 in the 4th to the Brandless Clippers. Horrible. No one can make a shot and it doesn't even look like anybody cares. 

Tierre Brown sucks and Rudy T is a ******* for using the zone when it hasn't worked yet this season.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Lakers will win by like 4 or 5


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hurray We Can At Least Feel Good For A Few Hours


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Hurray We Can At Least Feel Good For A Few Hours


:laugh: 

I thought Maggette's shot went in.

Kobe had another crazy reverse dunk.. It's becoming his signature move :yes: 

He was shooting way too much though. But, I'm happy with the win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Lakers 89 - Clippers 87


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	24 	0-6 	0-1 	2-2 	4 	5 	0 	1 	0 	0 	4 	2 
Odom 	36 	7-11 	1-1 	4-4 	2 	11 	1 	2 	0 	0 	5 	19 
Mihm 	19 	2-6 	0-0 	0-0 	3 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	4 
Bryant 	45 	13-32 	1-6 	10-10 	1 	10 	5 	4 	0 	2 	2 	37 
Atkins 	36 	6-9 	2-3 	0-0 	1 	1 	2 	2 	1 	0 	0 	14 
Divac 	2 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 
Jones 	24 	1-3 	1-3 	0-0 	0 	9 	0 	2 	0 	0 	1 	3 
Brown 	11 	0-4 	0-1 	2-2 	0 	1 	1 	2 	0 	0 	3 	2 
Cook 	29 	3-5 	0-1 	2-2 	3 	5 	0 	0 	1 	1 	3 	8 
Walton 	1 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	227 	32-76 	5-16 	20-20 	14 	45 	10 	15 	2 	4 	20 	89
```
A win's a win's a win.. No reason to ***** except you can if you want :laugh: .. Gotta go make the Magic game thread..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Geez, we even look crappy when we win.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Good lord those two Kobe/Odom pick and rolls at the end were amusing. 
I was wondering all game why on earth Kobe and Cook were not running it??????

Anyway, Rudy is a moron. Odom was getting their big guys out away from the basket and not doing anything, being way too passive. 

2nd half, something finally clicked and he was blowing by Kamen and Moore and finishing. That was great, wish he could have started doing it in the 1st half. Where has that aggressiveness been? 


Kobe not thinking tonight. Its been a while since I saw him force so many shots. Must have thought his jumper was back, he went overboard. What bugged me the most was 3-4 times Kobe was facing up Jaric or Moore way out on the perimeter and everyone was spread out, he had room to attack and he pulls up on them and bricks a 3. If Chucky can take Jaric off the dribble, I think Kobe can. 

1 more thing, Tierre blows.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Any chance Cook works himself into the starting lineup soon? I never liked Caron Buter as a starter...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Boy Kobe can never make you guys happy. Even when we win you complain about Kobe. He's shooitng too much he made a mistake here he didn't get this guy the ball. 

Just amazed that so many Lakers fans can never be happy. 

I'll take a win any way we can get it. Kobe realizes what I realize we have a young emotionally immature team and sometimes in Rudy's offense forcing shots is the only way we can win. 

WE have a spot up shooter for a pg, a sf playing pf and sg playing pg. The roster is all jumbled and messed up. 

Kobe gets it some of you need to. 

Gotta stop complaining about kobe so much. Geez Butler goes what 0-6 and I don't hear anyone complaining about that. 

Kobe done spoiled some lakers fans. You've been conditioned to view him critically. 

odom may be starting to come around I sure hope so. 

We need to make some roster4 moves a trade to get a pg and get Kobe off the ball once that happens things will work-out. 

Has anyone been catching Marcus Banks of the Celtics he's been playing well of late. Sure would like to have him.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Marcus Banks should've been with the lakers if it wasn't for Gary Payton's Anger!!! The Original Trade to the Celtics was

Lakers Trade: Gary Payton and Rick Fox

Lakers Recieve: Chris Mihm, Marcus Banks, and Chucky Atkins.

but! Gary didn't show his a** up on a physical test so that costed Marcus Banks to go back to the Celts.. but as a consolation we did get J.J. (Jurmain Jones)-which is a pretty good pick up!


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Jazzy, if you're referring to me, I have criticized Kobe very few times. 

Its fine to be positive and everything but the Lakers are not playing well right now and there is certainly room for improvement. I don't think there is anything wrong with pointing out obvious problems that need fixing, or maybe being a little critical once in a while. .


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I was glad to see Kobe shooting a lot tonight. It's the only way he's going to get out of his slump and start feeling good again. His percentage wasn't that good since he forced some but at least it looked like he was getting his touch back.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What I wanna know is where the hell has the Center been? When he does play he's not really playing that good.. Sad when Brian Cook is playing better.. Oh well


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> What I wanna know is where the hell has the Center been? When he does play he's not really playing that good.. Sad when Brian Cook is playing better.. Oh well


Chris Mihm cannot seem to keep himself out of foul trouble. It goes like this: Mihm plays 5 minutes, has two fouls, sits down. Cook comes in, hits some shots, remains in the game. 2nd half: Mihm comes back in for 5 more minutes, frustrated because he hasn't scored a point, throws up a crazy hook shot brick, has another foul, is yanked for the remainder of the game.

When Vlade comes in he either gets dunked on or turns the ball over. He must be in really bad shape if he isn't getting any more time than what he's getting.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Any chance Cook works himself into the starting lineup soon? I never liked Caron Buter as a starter...


This was Caron's first really bad game. Other than tonight, he has been really consistent. I doubt our lineup will change soon, especially since Brian Grant is still on the IR.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Butler with a horrible game, didn't show up at all, might as well not have played. That can't happen. 

Kobe's first game where he shot a bit too much, but clearly his jumper is coming around. Now if Rudy would just run some actual plays to get Kobe the ball without him having to create his shot all the time, he'd be shooting at least his career average and the Lakers would be a lot better. Get Vlade in there for 15-20 minutes a game and run him in the high post, and this team will be much better. Still need a PG, but Lakers are definitely improving.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Boy Kobe can never make you guys happy. Even when we win you complain about Kobe. He's shooitng too much he made a mistake here he didn't get this guy the ball.
> 
> Just amazed that so many Lakers fans can never be happy.
> ...


Nah, I'm happy. Just saying, Kobe shot a lot of suspect shots.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I think the Kobester may have gone a bit overboard jacking up all those tough jumpers down the stretch. I would have much preferred to see him drive it in there and get fouled or make some layups or kick out for some wide open 3's. 

But anyways, we won. 

Kobe's reverse dunk along the baseline was sick!

I wish Vlade could get back into shape and be the same player he was with the Kings for the last few years. He was in for like 4 minutes last night and he had a sweet bounce pass to Kobe for a dunk. He could be really valuable, i just worry that the league may have gotten too fast/athletic for him. :sigh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Boy Kobe can never make you guys happy. Even when we win you complain about Kobe. He's shooitng too much he made a mistake here he didn't get this guy the ball.
> 
> Just amazed that so many Lakers fans can never be happy.
> ...


That's the way we do things. Don't think that Shaq didn't catch as much criticism as Kobe did because he does. People, myself included, would say the most ridiculous things to knock Shaq about. Kobe is going to be treated the same way. I agree with you when you say that Kobe has spoiled us. However, I completely disagree about your assertion that we've been conditioned to view him critically. As far as I can tell, there are plenty of Kobe "jockriders" on this board. It's like a ****ing Kobe-fest in here sometimes. I think the bar has been set so high with him throughout his career (28-30 pts, 45% shooting, 5 rebs, 5assts) that any deviations are going to be viewed critically.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the way we do things. Don't think that Shaq didn't catch as much criticism as Kobe did because he does. People, myself included, would say the most ridiculous things to knock Shaq about. Kobe is going to be treated the same way. I agree with you when you say that Kobe has spoiled us. However, I completely disagree about your assertion that we've been conditioned to view him critically. As far as I can tell, there are plenty of Kobe "jockriders" on this board. It's like a ****ing Kobe-fest in here sometimes. I think the bar has been set so high with him throughout his career (28-30 pts, 45% shooting, 5 rebs, 5assts) that any deviations are going to be viewed critically.


Only thing I knocked Shaq about was being so outta shape and not playing hard. 

It can never be said about Kobe. 

But come on Pinball read the responses we won a tough game and all I hear is Kobe screwed up, its become routine to crack him. 

We lose to the Kings Kobe messed up at the end. 

We lose to Phoenix maybe Kobe should have let Odom take the last shot.

So much ****ing complaining its getting comical. 

Kobe fest WHERE, look through the other threads there's a Kobe's leadership is gonna take us in the toilet thread. Kobe's handiling the ball too much. 

Where the hell is the Kobe's the best sg in the league and without him we'd be the Hornets thread. 

Spoiled.

Odom's lackadaisical play is excused as Rudy's offense is terrible No Odom needs to start getting his *** in gear and getting more active and more aggressive. 

Butler goes 0-6 no mention or complaints there. 

But every game Kobe gets dissected by Lakers fans like he's the only guy playing. 

I can see sometimes in defeat but in victory. 

Thats bs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Nah, I'm happy. Just saying, Kobe shot a lot of suspect shots.


Thats Kobe's game he takes suspect shots. You gotta know that by now. He makes tough shots also its the trade off.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe needs to learn and trust his team-mates. This will take a long span of time, and we will be seeing him taking (30+ shots, no matter how Lakers do)


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Kobe needs to learn and trust his team-mates. This will take a long span of time, and we will be seeing him taking (30+ shots, no matter how Lakers do)


It's not like he regularly shoots 30+ times a game, I think this may have been the 2nd time all year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe has averaged barely 20.5 shots a game this season. Taking too many shots hasn't been his problem at all this season (to the surprise of ignorant Kobe haters). 

The only thing he needs to work on this season is raising his FG% by 5%, getting him back up to his career average of 45%. Knowing that he doesn't normally heat up until after the ASB (based on his past three seasons), that should be very easy. By that time he'll average about 30-7-7.

But that'll all be moot if Kupchak can't find a PG by then. Or at worst, by this summer.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> It's not like he regularly shoots 30+ times a game, I think this may have been the 2nd time all year.


I never said Kobe takes regularly 30+ shots, however, there comes a time where he thinks he needs to take over, which most of time ended up hurting the team. 

Sonics game is up next week after Magic. He better take shots in terms of ball movement. I know he's up against Ray Allen, and takes the challenge personally.


----------

